# Fresh eggs to eat



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

I am loosing my mind. I just ruined 5 dozen eggs trying to hard boil them. Some were duck eggs, but most were chicken. I have tried the vinegar, salt, baking soda, microwave, ice water bath, and the letting them sit overnight tricks. I'm tired of not being able to peal my fresh from the henhouse or from wherever the ducks desire to lay them eggs. I can fry them, but I can't make deviled or pickled eggs that way. Please help me. Grumpy


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I can go to Wally and buy there who knows how old eggs. Hard boil and peal them no problem. My fresh eggs from my hens have a membrane just under the shell that will NOT let go of the rest of the egg. So by the time I'm done getting the shell off, my eggs look like we played a ball game with them first. Usually I only have the yoke left. Grumpy.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok here is what I heard that seems to be true. If you put the eggs in and then heat the water the membrane sticks. If you boil the water and slowly drop the eggs into a rapid boil, then the shell slips right off. My issues have been that when I boil eggs I generally do 12 or more. So the water starts out boiling and with every egg, the water gets cooler and I still have eggs that are difficult to peel. So I believe you need to have rapid boil and either add your eggs very slowly, or boil eggs in small batches of 6. 

Good luck. I learned this from a Chef.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Ill try it. What do I have to loose besides half a dozen more eggs. Grumpy.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that I am not the only one that has this problem. I finally let the eggs get at least 2 weeks old thinking that it is the very fresh ones that does this. Nope,,,,,,leaving them doesn't work either. I'll try the boiling method tomorrow and see if that really works or not. If not then I'm going to scream too.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

There has to be a way to do this. Not just the eggies thing.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay. I tried the boil the water firsts ideas from the chef, it worked better than any other idea. Thank you. Grumpy.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

----NOW---- Go ahead an "pickle" those hard-boiled eggs.
MANY recipes available if you GOOGLE "pickled eggs".

*Ha-Ha !!! 
*( I always add Garlic and VERY HOT peppers to mine. Ummmn. GOOD ! )


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome! Glad you're a little happier.


----------



## chucknbob (Oct 16, 2012)

Old eggs work better than fresh eggs. Try letting them sit in the fridge a week or so. The membrane starts drying out and pulls away from the shell, making them easier to peel. That's why store bought eggs work better, they're old.


----------

